# Opinions on this Skiff



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Which Gheenoe were you considering? That Spoonbill is only 13'8" long


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Do you know the width? I had a LT-25. Did not take boat wakes well.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

FlyBy said:


> Do you know the width? I had a LT-25. Did not take boat wakes well.


Their FB page states 4'10" beam.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks cooler. Test ride is only way to know. And like women above comment. I would want to test ride her myself. Someone else's opinion might cause you to miss a nice ride


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I really love the lines, but why, why, why make a 14' instead of 16' when introducing an entirely new hull to your lineup? Most garages fit a 16' boat and trailer. This hull isn't meant to be loaded in a truck bed. Is there a reason that I am not tracking? 

Nate


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

They also make a flats boat called Whitetip that is a 15 or 16’er


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

That boat looks like its much more wake worthy than a gneenoe.


----------



## Pepechorizo (Sep 5, 2013)

KurtActual said:


> Which Gheenoe were you considering? That Spoonbill is only 13'8" long


I was looking at the 15'6" Classic. I want a full poling platform to get up high and they don't put them on the smaller ones. Talked to the whitetip guys, I'm planning on running down to Miami to do a test run this weekend. 

They claim that it can be poled solo from the platform without the transom sinking back too much but I'm not sure 13'8"....thats a pretty short span of fiberglass to compensate for a 220lbs guy and a motor, and a battery, and a fuel tank. But hey...it had peaked my interest lets see


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Never heard of this hull... Do they have a website or other info where you can learn a bit about them?


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> Never heard of this hull... Do they have a website or other info where you can learn a bit about them?


https://www.whitetipboats.com/


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wouldn't be difficult to fall overboard getting into the front hatch of their larger boat. 
View attachment 41290


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

I checked out their website. Pricing seems to be a little high compared to other reputable builders. $955 for an electrical package!!! I am also not impressed by the two model lineup.


----------



## Pepechorizo (Sep 5, 2013)

Shadowcast16 said:


> I checked out their website. Pricing seems to be a little high compared to other reputable builders. $955 for an electrical package!!! I am also not impressed by the two model lineup.


With the price sheet they sent me it comes out $640 less than the gheenoe setup I wanted. Yikes! thats pretty pricy for electrical....it better come with a seakeeper for 955. Where did you see that? 

Anywhoo the boat could end up being total crap, I have no idea. But i told my girl we would take a trip down to the keys this weekend to "spend quality time together" She has no idea we're really going to seatrial a skiff. Im going to make it look like a coincidence  Two birds stoned at once gentlemen....


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

The rear platform leaning forward would be more comfortable for those with or about to get plantar fasciitis. However the front platform needs to be built to accommodate the deck angle. Looking at the guy on bow from website pictures.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Wouldn't be difficult to fall overboard getting into the front hatch of their larger boat.
> View attachment 41290


Ya, but it says "yacht like finish". So.....


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Shadowcast16 said:


> I checked out their website. Pricing seems to be a little high compared to other reputable builders. $955 for an electrical package!!! I am also not impressed by the two model lineup.


They must have corrected the price sheet page. Now Electrical package shows $455. instead of $955. I love the lines! It looks like a sharp little boat. I think 14' is too small though.


----------



## Pepechorizo (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok I took a ride on the Spoonbill yesterday. The following is my assessment: 

Overall fit and finish is actually pretty surprising for a roughly finished boat. It's very minimalist but everything that is there is very nice. Construction is phenomenal. The hull is cored all the way up the sides not just the bottom. I found that surprising for such a small boat.

As far as the ride, it really gets up and goes with a 20hp. They had a Honda 20 with a 4 blade prop. Mid 20s feels fast in something small. It's very stable under way, doesn't slide. Turns fairly tightly. There was a section of biscayne bay that was a pretty nasty 1-2 foot chop and although we were soaking wet afterwards the hull chops and doesn't pound at all. 

As far as poling I was skeptical of their claim that you can pole it by yourself from the platform. I was afraid to try, the boat is really short and if you tried it in a 13 gheenoe maybe a 15'4" you would do a backflip or swamp the stern. Well I tried it.....for some reason the boat doesn't seem to be affected by the lack of forward weight....it worked perfectly. I don't know if it's the shape of the bottom or what. Just as comfortable alone as it is with someone up front which is a big plus for me because I fish alone about half the time. 

14 is small and it would be amazing as a 16. It would also be amazing with a finished cap but I was looking at gheenoes so the rough finish doesn't bother me. If anything I prefer it because it can be abused. The WhiteTip guys said they had a cap in the works along with a bunch of other pretty radical things. We talked skiffs for a while. They've got a 17 ultra skinny type glades skiff on the works as well as a 21 big water poling skiff designed by Chris Morejohn which I thought was pretty awesome. 

So overall the Spoonbill is pretty much exactly what I want. Essentially an XL sexy gheenoe. The only thing that's a drawback is that they don't sell yamaha, and I've gotta have a yamaha. Specifically their new lightweight 25. So I put down my deposit and I'll have my "aqua mist" Spoonbill in about 6 weeks. And I'm getting my yam from a buddy who works for a local dealer. So I'll be showing off my new rig here shortly.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Glad it turned out to be what you are looking for and won’t have to wait long. Post some build pics if you get any along the process. Thanks for the review.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

White Tip is legit. He was a forum member like us and decided he wanted to build a boat from scratch. You can find his thread here https://www.microskiff.com/threads/boat-manufacturing.2081/


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Where is the boat you saw located?


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

fjmaverick said:


> Where is the boat you saw located?


I have found them all over FL craigslist. 
https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/d/2019-whitetip-spoonbill-14/6692368506.html


----------



## Pepechorizo (Sep 5, 2013)

fjmaverick said:


> Where is the boat you saw located?


I live in Clearwater, I saw it pulled up right in front of someone's house near my place


----------



## Kyle Herbers (Feb 13, 2020)

Pepechorizo said:


> Ok I took a ride on the Spoonbill yesterday. The following is my assessment:
> 
> Overall fit and finish is actually pretty surprising for a roughly finished boat. It's very minimalist but everything that is there is very nice. Construction is phenomenal. The hull is cored all the way up the sides not just the bottom. I found that surprising for such a small boat.
> 
> ...



Just came across this thread. I just found a spoonbill for sale. Do you still have the boat and what are your thoughts after having it for a few years?


----------



## SurfDuffer (Dec 23, 2020)

Came across this thread while researching this boat I saw for sale in Florida.






ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------

